
Show HN: Take a full page screenshot of a webpage, up tp 50 url at once - appscyborg
https://screenshotcyborg.com/
======
Thundernerd
There's multiple typos in the first sentence on your landing page. Might want
to fix that.

~~~
appscyborg
Thanks for the information, all typos are now fixed.

------
javipas
Nice job ;)

~~~
appscyborg
Thank you very much for your kind word, very much appreciated.

